# Apollos walks



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

well I know people are doing the week threads but I only really take pictures of him while we're walking and occasionally when he wont get out of bed. so I thought rather than filling dog chat with Apollos walk pictures every week I thought I would just start a thread I can add to on here and it also shows his progression over this week in our new grassy walk area which is actually right next to the beach.

So Monday we had my friends dog as my friend had a lot to do so couldn't join us and asked me to take her dog too, the tide was in down the beach so I took them to the maer instead (big grassy area across the road from the beach part of it is used for barbeques in the summer), it was the first time Apollo has been there during nice weather and when other dogs were around so he was muzzled and on and off lead a lot monday as I wasn't sure on his recall





Muddy pups at the end of our walk though you cant really see it on Bella 


relaxing after our walk, Bella's doing her puppy face as she had just stole Apollos seat next to me


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thursday walk we did the beach and then walked back through the Maer again. it depends how many people without dogs are around for me to not muzzle him but as it was windy and drizzly there were very few people apart from kite surfers which Apollo doesn't tend to take much notice of and a couple dogs walkers so he got to play fetch for 2 hours with no muzzle






this picture will give you an idea of how close the beach and maer actually are to each other

on the way back


It was a very good walk even with the rain


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

and our Friday walk with unusually warm sunny weather and an abundance of squirrels, tide was in when we left so walked the maer first then beach on the way back

Squirrels were out in force so Apollo was a bit distracted on our walk to the maer, yes he's carrying his muzzle on his harness because I decided to start him wearing his gentle leader again so I have more control of his head when we are walking around lots of other people, he does wear his muzzle on top too depending on where we are but is happy to carry it enabling me to keep my hands more free.


you should be able to see the squirrel in the top left hand corner


There was a squirrel in the bush, he's muzzled because we had a run in with a man hiding round a corner in the same area the day before which freaked him out a bit and we cant always see what's ahead so as long as he stays close with his muzzle on I allow him off lead



Lots of elderly people and there little dogs so Apollo wasn't bother about anyone else there so we played fetch for a good half hour before heading over to the beach




was gorgeous on the beach though he had to stay on lead for the first bit as there were quite a few young families and he loves little kids so he had to be on lead


Enjoying the water he has a habit of taking his ball in with him to wash it off


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Couple of really excited looking faces in that first batch


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

No walk pictures today but here's his little trip in the car after when we needed to pop to the pet shop


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks almost as excited about being in the car 

I know that if I go somewhere interesting, so that Alfie can people watch, it wears him out, just concentrating


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

rona said:


> Looks almost as excited about being in the car
> 
> I know that if I go somewhere interesting, so that Alfie can people watch, it wears him out, just concentrating


Apollo absolutely loves the car, so much so that he will stand up nearly the whole time and watch outside. I don't drive so he only gets to travel in friends cars but it's definitely one of his favourite things


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Amazing walk today didn't realise how hot it was until I dropped off my LO to the childminder unfortuniatly the nice weather brings out the idiots, there was dog poo everywhere on the paths and a group of chavs with their in season staffy letting in run around where all the other dogs were and chucking there empty beer bottles around.

but despite all that we had a great walk and Apollo was absolutely amazing he completely ignored everyone and his recall was perfect

Apollo never sits down when we are out so I had to get a picture of it



Waiting to cross the road to go on the beach thought I would try get some nice pictures while he was on the hill




on the beach










Flying


Sorry that's a lot of pictures well done if you made it through them all :lol:


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

In contrast a couple of pictures today, it was really foggy we were going to walk on the common but you couldn't see past the car bonnet up there so it wasn't safe enough to drive up there

My friend with the dogs you can just see a fishing boat through the fog


Running


Waiting for the ball


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

We had our first walk up the common in a couple weeks and went to a normally busy area where we haven't been in about a year as there were loads of people where we normally walk. it was lush to have some dry ground to walk on though we seemed to manage to find the only boggy area at one point, we took some different paths we've never taken before and would've gone further but they were doing a small controlled fire up the way and we would've had to walk through the smoke so turned back, I also managed to twist my ankle twice the first time really bad as it's now really hurting to move (though I didn't realise at the time thanks to my boots) but I will live I was more worried about falling over with my friends baby on my back but managed to stop my self from actually falling on the floor. any way here's some pictures it was lush up there 



the only boggy bit up there and Apollo decided to be a hippo again and wallow in it as you will see from the state of him in some of the pictures



Quick ball

Mucky pup


Never seen the grass so green



This area is where the marines usually train but they weren't there, if they are then the flags go up and you can only walk in certain parts


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Walk Monday and today, I've had Apollos friend for both walks and its a lot harder to get pictures when there's both of them but here's some I did take, the beach and the Maer with his muzzle on was yesterday (Monday) and the Maer (grassy area) was today.

Monday was a bit of a blustery day




On the Maer Monday. he was muzzled again because he choose to ignore me a couple times and not recall so I couldn't trust him to have it off, when he wears his muzzle he listens a lot better for some reason. you might notice a lot of froth round his mouth he spent a good 5 mins playing chase with a whippet dog we see quite often but it was a bit fast for him so he got very out of breath



not really his walk but when he woke up this morning lol


His walk today me and Bella's owner did a swap she took my LO to a play centre with her LO who's the same age and I took Bella. You will also notice Bella is wearing Apollos perfect fit harness it's really weird they both are exactly the same size in harnesses and collars. Bella is terrible on the lead when on a collar and didn't have her harness so she had to wear Apollos










It was very warm out for the so we only stayed there for about half an hour and there is a little pond thing on the way back that they usually get a drink from and Apollo lays in


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Some videos too if they work

Apollo trying to get his ball through his muzzle


Bella climbing she thinks she's a mountain goat




Apollo in the little pond


----------

